
Ask HN: How to find hackathons/tech events in your locality easily? - hubatrix
I am a developer looking for some challenges and open to network with people and make good connections, and I haven&#x27;t found any good websites that connects people like me, or a list of hackathons&#x2F;tech events I can attend to. Can someone help me or give ideas what I can do in my situation ?
======
mtmail
Have you tried meetup.com and [http://lanyrd.com/](http://lanyrd.com/) ?

